
Lyft Shifts Gears with New Driverless-Car Division - hkmurakami
https://www.wsj.com/articles/lyft-shifts-gears-with-new-driverless-car-division-1500649200
======
hkmurakami
>Lyft is opening a new office in Palo Alto, Calif., in a building once used by
video-calling company Skype, and hopes that base will help it attract
engineering talent, said Director of Product Taggart Matthiesen. He said the
company plans to hire “hundreds” for the new division; Uber has nearly 700
working on self-driving cars in Pittsburgh alone.

This is sort of a strange admission to me that communicates, "we don't think
enough of this kind of talent exists in SF but we think it exists in SV."
(fwiw Uber has a SV office a 10 minute walk away at the VMWare Campus)

